# EHR for Pain Management Practice



## hparra112e@gmail.com (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi All,

I work at a pain practice and the physician mainly does nerve blocks under ultrasound guidance and trigger point injections.

We are looking for an EMR...FINALLY!  Could you recommend systems for pain in particular?

Thanks very much,
Heather


----------



## Melissa Harris CPC (Jan 30, 2017)

We use Medent but it is not specific for pain practices.  It is very user friendly.  

Melissa Harris, CPC
The Albany and Saratoga Centers for Pain Management


----------



## skiboi (Feb 16, 2017)

*Emr*

I would not recommend Aprima, which is what we use here at our pain management clinic. Others Centricity or Cerner are not friendly and controllable for the most part, they are out of the box you get what you get type of software. Epic on the other hand is built, from my understanding, your own IT person/department/contractor, to be suited for your own desires and practices, after they have been certified by Epic. 
For example we pay a ton of money for the Aprima software, every time we have a problem or want more education on a subject it usually costs more money. Fixes that they apply are a spiral into an endless cycle of fixes/updates......ie. repetitively fixing problems. 
Make sure you do a lot of homework before making the plunge into something that doesn't measure up to your expectations!


----------



## sharris (Mar 6, 2017)

*EHR for pain management Practice*



hparra112e@gmail.com said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I work at a pain practice and the physician mainly does nerve blocks under ultrasound guidance and trigger point injections.
> 
> ...



The software we use for our billing and EHR is very flexible, easy to learn, and is tightly integrated.  When billing, you have a screen where you can view the charge and the medical record side by side and make any necessary changes to the charge.  You can also create templates specific to your practice and work flow.  The company name if NEXSYIS, Phone number is 888-222-7008.  Contact person is Bill Allen.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Lamunoz2018 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Best EHR System*

I work for a Pain Management group and we use MediYeti, it is an excellent program for small to medium size companies and is cost effective, very user friendly and has everything you need in one system. Check it out at www.mediyeti.com.


----------

